# Have you ever used your Wing Chun in a real fight



## zuti car (May 27, 2015)

So...have you ever used wing chun in a fight . I used it couple of times , long time ago .


----------



## Shai Hulud (May 28, 2015)

I'm not a WCK practitioner, but I've used some of its trapping movements te help me. Two different occasions I can clearly remember.


----------



## PiedmontChun (May 28, 2015)

No, unless you count the wife trying to "tag" me for the fun of it and expecting me to block or deflect like a kung-fu movie!
One one hand, not having to ever have to fight IS a good thing. On the other, I can imagine there would be some satisfaction in knowing how it worked for you had the need ever arisen to fight. Just my speculation. Some of my classmates have stories of unprovoked fights prior to taking up WT, so the threat is always there.

I do realize I am mentally aware of others, and my distance or positioning in relation to others more now, especially in certain situations like public transit, crowed areas, where I previously would have never been aware of a threat until it was way too late.


----------



## Danny T (May 28, 2015)

No. Wing Chun is a Training System - a method that will develop a particular series of training objectives.
However, I have used what I have developed through the wing chun training system in a physical altercation.
The outcome of which was quite satisfactory. (I walked away in excellent shape and no injuries)


----------



## Vajramusti (May 28, 2015)

Danny T said:


> No. Wing Chun is a Training System - a method that will develop a particular series of training objectives.
> However, I have used what I have developed through the wing chun training system in a physical altercation.
> The outcome of which was quite satisfactory. (I walked away in excellent shape and no injuries)


--------------------------

good post


----------



## Danny T (May 28, 2015)

Thank you Joy.


----------



## Kwan Sau (May 31, 2015)

Yes, long time ago.


----------



## bluesscout (Jun 25, 2015)

Anyone aware of a WC teacher on mainland china.particularly in zhiejang province 3hrs south of shanghai by bullet in the yiwu area.any other area is ok to mention.


----------



## Jake104 (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes, 6,567 and 1/2 times to be exact. But who's counting?


----------



## bluesscout (Jul 16, 2015)

Jake104 said:


> Yes, 6,567 and 1/2 times to be exact. But who's counting?


OK Mr miagi


----------



## Danny T (Jul 16, 2015)

Jake104 said:


> Yes, 6,567 and 1/2 times to be exact. But who's counting?


I got the humor Jake. And you are exaggerating again; it was only 6566 and 1/2 but then who's counting?


----------



## Jake104 (Jul 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> I got the humor Jake. And you are exaggerating again; it was only 6566 and 1/2 but then who's counting?


I didn't say I ever won a fight.


----------



## Jake104 (Jul 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> I got the humor Jake. And you are exaggerating again; it was only 6566 and 1/2 but then who's counting?


I'm glad someone gets my sense of humor. I can't believe I got a dislike. Danny your original post pretty much summed this thread up. But I just kept seeing it and seeing it just falling down the list. I just couldn't help myself. Temptation got the best of me. I took the bait. I kept it alive. At the expense of a dislike. I should have more self control
.


----------



## FlowingFist (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes and it was neutralized straight away.
I think that a problem today with teaching martial arts is what to teach?
If the teacher is too generous then the art looses its value, though if the teacher holds too much back - then the art gets a reputation for not working.   Wing Chun certainly has a bad reputation for not working, though I have found it works greatly.   If you are a natural fighter then it polishes up your natural fighting and also makes you into a better, more controlled person and you can stop a fight whilst hardly moving.


----------



## PiedmontChun (Jul 23, 2015)

FlowingFist said:


> Yes and it was neutralized straight away.
> I think that a problem today with teaching martial arts is what to teach?
> If the teacher is too generous then the art looses its value, though if the teacher holds too much back - then the art gets a reputation for not working.   Wing Chun certainly has a bad reputation for not working, though I have found it works greatly.   If you are a natural fighter then it polishes up your natural fighting and also makes you into a better, more controlled person and you can stop a fight whilst hardly moving.



Yes, WC is interesting in that it introduces core concepts and movements right at the beginning that generally are not abandoned even at higher stages of training, only added to. A kyokushin karate black belt friend of mine explained to me that once at black belt level, much of their movement and energy is redirective and softer, therefore a huge evolution from the initial stages of learning. A lot of what is learned in simply replaced with something else over time. WC jumps straight to these concepts of deflecting and trying to achieve relaxed force at the onset, along with initially awkward stance and footwork... so there is a big learning curve to overcome for beginners before anythign feels natural or something they can use.

As for myself, I had no fighting instinct and am still working on it because in the end I want my WC/WT to be self defense competent, not just a fun thing I do (even though it is fun). I could see how I could go thru the curriculum and"know a lot" but be unable to put it to actual fighting use without also a mentality / intent to move in and destroy someone. The skills my teacher can teach me, but that fighting instinct or mentality is something a person either has or needs to develop I suppose.


----------



## Jake104 (Jul 23, 2015)

PiedmontChun said:


> I could see how I could go thru the curriculum and"know a lot" but be unable to put it to actual fighting use without also a mentality / intent to move in and destroy someone. The skills my teacher can teach me, but that fighting instinct or mentality is something a person either has or needs to develop I suppose


Most of it is mental and it can be taught. You just can't be afraid to get hit. In reality you are going to get hit in fight. So to some degree you need to get used to it. This is why I think WC has a bad rep and doesn't produce many "fighters". They are out there. I certainly have come across real fighters that can use WC. But most to be honest, couldn't fight there way out of a paper bag. IMO That's a direct result of improper and or unrealistic training methods.


----------



## Jake104 (Jul 23, 2015)

FlowingFist said:


> Yes and it was neutralized straight away.
> I think that a problem today with teaching martial arts is what to teach?
> If the teacher is too generous then the art looses its value, though if the teacher holds too much back - then the art gets a reputation for not working.   Wing Chun certainly has a bad reputation for not working, though I have found it works greatly.   If you are a natural fighter then it polishes up your natural fighting and also makes you into a better, more controlled person and you can stop a fight whilst hardly moving.


Yes but, Wing Chun has many layers. I don't believe there are any secrets anymore. The information is out there. It's just too many people get stuck on the surface layer. Meaning they get caught up in technique and they never really get the basic core principles of the art down.The basics never get mastered. A good foundation never gets laid. So you start to build on something already flawed. I've done this. It's frustrating and feels like a giant waste of time. I've tried to figure stuff out on my own and I end setting myself back. Lucky for me, I've had good teachers that have always put me back on track and didn't contribute to my mess.

I'm kind of a " natural". I use that term loosely. But I could always fight. Mainly cause I had too. But to win a fight you really don't need to master or even know a whole fighting system. You just need to train a few techniques and master them. I'm talking street fight here. Not UFC champion.

Or you could start pulling back layers of the art and then you realize wow, I can use a chum in 100 different ways as long as I don't break the rules/principles that make WIng Chun, Wing Chun. Then the art becomes simple. I like simple!

By the way you seem like a nice person flowing fist. If I was rude to you I apologize. It just usually takes a few post to see who I'm dealing with.


----------



## dudewingchun (Jul 29, 2015)

Few times. The first few fights I got into I just straight up froze or got a massive andrenaline rush and just started swinging but slowly got less freaked out. When drunk its a bit different, you dont feel anything. In a fight in town we got into a big brawl because someone bumped into my friend.... so stupid but it happened. And Idno what the set up was but I close lined some dude with the technique from the 2nd section of Siu nim tao. He just dropped and I will never do something so dangerous again. I really got scared when he fell that I mightv hurt his head, such a horrible feeling. I started learning in high school and used to read ip man saying if you want to be good at fighting you have to get into fights so kind of took any chance to get into scraps. Now im 21 no more because can go to jail, so hopefully will have some more sparring vids to show


----------



## Yendokuen (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes. Then again, the "real fights" I've been in were usually just crackheads or punks (not the good type of punks, I <3 my punk rockers) that had little to no skill or training. 

Strangely enough, I have a nightmare at least a few times a month where none of my skills work against anyone and everyone basically kicks my *** until I escape and run away in fear. It's a pretty terrifying nightmare.


----------

